# Audi Suspension question



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey guys, first time poster and I had a pretty weird question. 

I want to lower my car and found out that a coworker has the sport suspension and wants to lift his car. Thing is that my car is an '03 A6 Avant Quattro 3.0 while he has a '02 A4 quattro 3.0. 


Are we that incredibly lucky that these can be swapped? Because that would be a huge plus for us. 

A shot of the car in question


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi G3 

I think you might be out of luck. 

Here are the part numbers for the B5 and the C5 so you can compare: 

http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/B5/ETKA.com_Audi_B5_A4_Suspension_Part_Numbers.pdf 


http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Catalogues/ETKA_Audi_A6_C5_Front_Suspension_Part_Numbers.pdf 

Cheers 
Massboykie


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 12, 2011)

well, that sucks. But thank you for your help  

I guess I'll just buy shocks and springs when I go to the US in 3 weeks.


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 12, 2011)

whoops, brainfart on my side... he drives a b6 not a b5, I just realized the confusion my pic must've created.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Fronts will physically fit, rears are completely different.


----------



## G3ML1NGZ (Jul 12, 2011)

sorry about the slow reply, But thanks for your response Mikki. Looks like I'll be buying some shocks and springs when I'm stateside.


----------

